# Flush cut dowel saws



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,

So, I purchased a flush cut dowel cutoff saw from my local WC for about $32.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003094/2715/shinwa-421s095-japanese-kugihiki-flush-cutting-hand-saw-.aspx

I was at my local "Orange Big Box" store and saw they had a Irwin version of the same type of saw, so I purchased it with the idea of returning it after I tested it, and maybe even keeping it is it was that good, the price was $14.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100583623/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=irwin+saw&storeId=10051#.UDG17amPXng

So, then I am at kMart, and I see the Craftsman version for $9:

http://www.kmart.com/craftsman-3-n-1-multi-saw/p-010W904902930001P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

So, I get all 3 saws home for a test, to see which is best. Funny thing I noticed, they all made clean, flush cuts, without marring the wood and did exactly what they are said to do. I also got 2 extra saws from the Craftsman set, bonus for less than $10.

So, my question is, why did I buy the WC version? I am going to keep it, for the reason that people will like the exotic Japanese looking handle. But in all honesty, any of these saws do the same exact cut. I tested with 1/2 dowels in maple boards I use to make boxes. I think I paid too much for the WC version, if I only knew now what I have learned...

Thoughts, comments, suggestions? It is too late to return the WC saw.

1 more thing, I want a dovetail saw for cutting them by hand. Should I use what I have learned and get either the Craftsman or Irwin dovetail saw, or are the WC versions that much better at triple the price?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it were me, I'd keep 'em. You might grow to a liking of one over the other, just for the feel of it. It's nice to have a choice when it comes to tools. Back in the last century, when I got started, I used a backless saw and filed off the set. It worked great. In a jam, I have chiseled the dowels off.

Some of the high end dovetail saws might work better. It might depend on who is judging the cut. I learned using a 15 TPI backsaw from my garage sale find wood miter box kit.









 







.


----------

